# Drunken Monkey



## shaolinchi (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone knew of any schools in the CT or MA area that teaches Drunken Monkey, or any Monkey style?  I have been looking for a while, but can't seem to stumble across anything.  There are many many books out there on it, but I don't want to learn from books!  Thanks in advance


----------



## Shogun (Aug 14, 2004)

could'nt find any Kung Fu schools that were all about teaching Monkey.

However, Chuck Merriman teaches in CT. He is a Hachidan in Okinawan Goju ryu Karate-do.
Very Good Instructor!

good luck.
KE


----------



## Lisa (Aug 14, 2004)

shaolinchi said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone knew of any schools in the CT or MA area that teaches Drunken Monkey, or any Monkey style? I have been looking for a while, but can't seem to stumble across anything. There are many many books out there on it, but I don't want to learn from books! Thanks in advance


:rofl: 

Sorry shaolinchi, no disrespect intended but I just found that so funny!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 14, 2004)

Ha ha...hahaha.....Oh, I get it! thats funny.....haha


----------



## shaolinchi (Aug 14, 2004)

haha, didn't realize what i was saying!  and Shogun can you explain to me about that art.  I've never really heard of it...thanks for the help!


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 15, 2004)

I dont believe I've ever seen a school that only teaches any drunken set, monkey or anything. I think your going to find that learning drunken sets is mostly done by advanced students on a teacher teaching some other style of kung fu. 

7sm


----------



## WLMantisKid (Aug 15, 2004)

Aye, drunken forms are usually taught at a highly advanced level in many different kung fu styles. Even if you take pure drunken boxing, you're going to learn basic kung fu long before you start staggering around. Drunken movements require extreme amounts of flexibility, strength, and muscle control. 

However, Troy Dunwood of California teaches 8 Immortal Drunken Boxing. do a search for him on google for the website, I dont remember it off-hand. I can't say myself how it is because I've never met him in real life, but you might check it out anyway.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 15, 2004)

for two easy payments of $99,I'll send you a two set volumn of "Drunken Human" Style instructional video tapes!


----------



## shaolinchi (Aug 15, 2004)

thank you to everyone!  i really appreciate it


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2004)

Monkey Kung fu is a high level kung fu form from north china. it is a style on its own, but it is rare to find a teacher. It is called _Da Shing pek Gar_ (other spellings) and contains 5 monkey forms. Wood monkey, stone monkey (not stoned), drunken monkey, lost monkey, and tall monkey. Kou Tze founded the style in the spirit of the monkey. traditionally, the instructor chose one of the monkey styles for their students. which ever one suited the body of the student. at advanced levels, they could learn the other styles, but could only master one. click here for more info. 

Goju Ryu Karate is one of 4 major styles of Karate. the characters mean Hard (go) and soft (ju). The techniques tend to be circular in nature. I'm sure you could find lots of info on this site. just search Goju ryu or goju.

cheers.

Kyle


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Aug 17, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Monkey Kung fu is a high level kung fu form from north china. it is a style on its own, but it is rare to find a teacher. It is called _Da Shing pek Gar_ (other spellings) and contains 5 monkey forms. Wood monkey, stone monkey (not stoned), drunken monkey, lost monkey, and tall monkey. Kou Tze founded the style in the spirit of the monkey. traditionally, the instructor chose one of the monkey styles for their students. which ever one suited the body of the student. at advanced levels, they could learn the other styles, but could only master one. click here for more info.
> 
> Kyle


Why did i know that link was going to lead to Paulie Zink?!?!

That guy is a fake ,he has some actual Hung Gar training ,but chose to exploit people with his stolen Tai Shing Pek Kwar.

Monkey is a hard system to find ,although there are many styles that have monkey forms within them.

jeff


----------



## Shogun (Aug 17, 2004)

He is a fake. but he has some good general info on his site. guess I should have mentioned that.


----------



## WLMantisKid (Aug 17, 2004)

Sifu Z is bad for your health.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Aug 18, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> He is a fake. but he has some good general info on his site. guess I should have mentioned that.


Well, the info is good because it came from a legit source ,it's just bad that he used that info without permission.:mp5: 

jeff


----------



## shaolinchi (Aug 18, 2004)

haha, thanks again!  mind if i ask how you mean a fake?  just wondering!


----------



## clfsean (Aug 18, 2004)

He's a fake by not being a student of Chan Sau Chung & he's the man on Tai Hsing Pek Kwar. Zink came on the scene back in the 80's give or take & nobody "really knew" then for sure.


----------



## shaolinchi (Aug 18, 2004)

lol, oh for real?  thats actually kind of funny.  Just looking at the pictures on his website, the faces he makes are histerical...haha


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 18, 2004)

Monkey Kung Fu is a trademark and property of Michael Matsuda/Paulie Zink
Information on this site is Copyright 1998-2003 - Michael Matsuda/Paulie Zink - All Rights Reserved

wha??


----------



## clfsean (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah that's probably true. As long as he doesn't call it any variation of Tai Shing Pek Kwar since the Chan's are now in Vancouver, he's probably ok. Anything else would probably bring old school problems to his door step that I don't personally think he could handle.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 18, 2004)

*Pai Hung Chih*
*(David Lamica)*
*Hsin Lung Kwan*
*443 Burncoat St.*
*Worcester, MA*
*(508) 853-7908*

*Pai Ching Lin (David L. Smith)*
*Pai-Chia Wu-Kung Hui*
*P.O. Box 371*
*New London, CT 06320*
*Email: Pai Ching Lin*

*Pai Shin Zan*
*(Thomas D. St. Charles)*
*Shaolin White Dragon*
*17 Donna Ave.*
*Derby, CT 06418*
*(203) 732-2715*
*Website*


*Pai T'ien Ho (Daniel Anhalt)*
*Pai Shou Association*
*129 Bridge Street*
*Groton, CT 06340*
*(860) 445-7542*

*These are a few places where you might be able to learn some of the drunken forms ater you reached enough rank. *
*There is also a White Lotus school in Conn. art :*
*26 Newington Rd*
*West Hartford*


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Aug 19, 2004)

If you trace back Zink's Grand-championship trophys ,you'll notice he did all his winning at Open Karate or Open kenpo/kempo tournaments. There were many major kung fu tourneys that he never bothered to show up to.

Even when confronted by Chan Sau Chung to do so ,he never showed up to back his claims.

This is not a knock on Karate or Kenpo/Kempo tournaments ,but when i first started kung fu i used to go to alot of their tournaments. I have alot of 1st place trophies myself ,simply because animal style forms look very cool. If you can pull off a animal style form without any major mistakes ,you have a good chance of winning or placing high.

Simply because most non-CMA ppl don't know what a real animal style form is supposed to look like. There are certain things you need to look for to know if it's the real deal or a Wu Shu form or even a homemade form.

jeff


----------

